
AWS Data Transfer Price Reductions - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-data-transfer-price-reductions-up-to-34-japan-and-28-australia/
======
QuinnyPig
This is a big win for folks either in those regions, or using CloudFront
there.

Sadly no relief in sight for the Sao Paulo region, but that's what telco
monopolies get you...

